# Distracted powerboater on cell phone runs over a tin boat!



## DaleH (Apr 29, 2018)

You gotta see this video, taken from their Go Pro:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ajc.com/news/national/man-who-dove-off-his-fishing-boat-when-motor-boat-crashed-into-his-vessel-files-372k-lawsuit/3DATdWGbKeYhCYxQHCvq5I/amp.html

The Capt (?) of the powerboat says that a lawsuit isn’t really necessary, because the fishermen weren’t seriously injured. Wot the ... ?????????


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 29, 2018)

DaleH said:


> The Capt (?) of the powerboat says that a lawsuit isn’t really necessary, because the fishermen weren’t seriously injured. Wot the ... ?????????


************************************************************************

FIRETRUCK THAT!! The driver of the powerboat needs his ass handed to him by the courts.

Roger


----------



## jethro (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, he also better come up with a better defense, because guess what, "They ain't got hurt" is not a good one.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 30, 2018)

I remember this. Scary situation. Lucky they were stopped and aware of their surrounding instead of under power and unable to hear the idiot coming at them. 

He's definitely going to be paying for that. Ain't no question about it.


----------



## overboard (Apr 30, 2018)

I saw that posted awhile back on WC, that boat operator needs an eye opener handed to him by the court. He's lucky he didn't kill someone, but it seems with his attitude it may not have mattered!


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2018)

Yep, pretty clear case of gross negligence. I can only shake my head at the guy's attitude. I hope he is not allowed back behind the wheel.


----------



## jethro (May 1, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Yep, pretty clear case of gross negligence. I can only shake my head at the guy's attitude. I hope he is not allowed back behind the wheel.



I'm sure he is texting and driving his car somewhere too


----------



## bawdog (May 2, 2018)

HEthe driver has since passed away


----------



## Crazyboat (May 2, 2018)

372K, that's nothing, he's getting off cheap at that number. there were 3 of them, they should all have clobbered him.


----------



## GTS225 (May 3, 2018)

bawdog said:


> HEthe driver has since passed away


*****************************************************

Carma can sometimes be a vindictive female dog.

Roger


----------



## jasper60103 (May 3, 2018)

Reminds me of a cabbie I knew that was hit by a 17 yr old girl texting while driving.
She got nothing more than a ticket, while he got lost wages from time off work, and a life long back injury.
I should've ask if he tried to sue for damages.


----------

